# كابلات كاميرات المراقبة



## osamama (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هي أنواع كابلات كاميرات المراقبة وماهي كابلات rg56 وكابلات cx1


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هو كابل فيديو أو تردد عالى ذو قدرة بسيطة rg56 كابل
وهذه صورته
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RG-59

الكابل cx1 خاص بالشبكات


----------



## توفيق فاضل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك - و نتمنى لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع*


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع*


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة*


----------

